# Transfère de jeux d'Ipad à Ipad



## Esther89 (27 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous 
J'ai depuis pas mal de temps l'Ipad 1, et je viens d'avoir l'Ipad Air. J'ai quelques jeux sur l'Ipad 1 que j'aimerais transférer sur l'Ipad Air (comme Hay Day, Les Simpson, My Horse,...) sans perdre ma progression dans ces jeux ? Est-ce que c'est possible ? 

Ps : sur mes deux ipad j'ai deux comptes Games Center différent..

Merci d'avance


----------



## Loscyde (28 Mars 2014)

Hum, à la limite tu peux faire une sauvegarde iTunes de ton iPad 1 pour importer toutes tes données dans ton nouvel iPad. Par contre, je ne sais pas trop si ton avancement dans tes jeux sera lui aussi importé...

En tout cas, je connais pas d'autre solution. (Je crois savoir qu'il existe quelques "bidouilleries" qui consistent à aller chercher les fichiers de sauvegarde directement dans l'iDevice, mais ça ne marche pas pour tous les jeux, et puis c'est courir le risque de toucher à de mauvais fichiers...)


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2014)

Il faut en effet effectuer une sauvegarde et mettre celle-ci via une restauration complète sur le nouvel iPad. Les progressions devraient être conservées si le jeu est bien fait.


----------



## Esther89 (29 Mars 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses ! Mais le petit problème c'est que j'ai des appareils apple depuis assez peu de temps et je ne sais pas encore très bien me servir de tout ! Est-ce qu'il existe sur internet ou ailleurs des explications pour faire ça ? Parce je risque de bien galérer


----------



## Loscyde (29 Mars 2014)

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1766?viewlocale=fr_FR

Voici la procédure donnée par Apple 
En gros tu dois sauvegarder ton iPad 1 sur iTunes puis tu mettras cette sauvegarde dans ton nouvel iPad. (Par contre ça supprimera tout ce que tu as mis dans ce nouvel iPad par contre !)


----------



## Esther89 (29 Mars 2014)

Loscyde a dit:


> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1766?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Voici la procédure donnée par Apple
> En gros tu dois sauvegarder ton iPad 1 sur iTunes puis tu mettras cette sauvegarde dans ton nouvel iPad. (Par contre ça supprimera tout ce que tu as mis dans ce nouvel iPad par contre !)



D'accord, c'est super, merci ! J'essayerais demain, voir si ça marche !


----------

